# Furled Leaders?



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

i just tied one that was about 6 ft. long and put a piece of 10 pound class tippet on the end of it... it looks cool, we'll see how it works!


----------



## Ed_B (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a few I pick up from feather-craft (see the link below). I like them because the turn over the tippet well. I also like them for Bass flies.

You are here in the Atlanta area? Where have you been fishing?

http://www.feather-craft.com/wecs.php?store=feacraft&action=category_view&target=200


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> You are here in the Atlanta area?  Where have you been fishing?


Yes I am.  I haven't fished yet this trip, but in the past I've fished Cochran Shoals and Settles Bridge. This trip I'm going to hit either Settles or Bowman's on Saturday and then on Sunday I'm gonna drive up to Unicoi Lake and try upper Smith Creek. 

If you want to meet up on Saturday, let me know. I sure wouldn't mind some local expertise!


----------



## Ed_B (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how much expertise I could offer, but I'll shoot you a PM with my number and play it by ear. I'm orginally from TN and know more about fishing up there. I've several spots on the Hooch and lived over by Settles Bridge for about 5 years.

I'm in the process of running some wire for lights, trolling motor, etc on the Riverhawk, but I may need to get away from that to fish a little. I would take it out, but the GA DNR got my registration messed up and i'm still waiting. Temp. number has expired.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I used to push them for Redfishing. Works great in 15lb class. Now that I have been exclusively dock Snook I can't use them. The Snook and Docks would mess them up BAD. Also they work better for longer cast. Casting 30ft all day on these docks doesn't support the need for them.

The plus side is when using them for redfish I was able to stretch my leader length to 14ft and still turn over a Redfish fly. The advantage is that it has no memory. When your fly goes to turn over it turns in a strait line, not the little squiggly one that happens with florocarbon. It caries momentum better than a tapered leader, the analogy that most companies use for these is "you can turn over a wet sock in the wind". It's pretty close. It will turn over any fly in majority of situations. I can hand one to someone new and they can turn better loops even if they have errors in there cast. Down side is they will have to learn how to do it right eventually.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I had one on my old 8wt.
It definitely rolled nicely, but it didn't hold up.
It broke after a couple uses.


----------



## ecmaurer (Jul 16, 2010)

I made my own out of 10# fluorocarbon and it works great! Due to its density I use it on my sink tip line. Tying it was entertaining as well.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Hey Guys*
I've been making/using them for over 10 years now (although not like the one in the video) and wouldn't go back to tapered/knotted leaders on a bet. 
The furled leaders will really turn over a fly, especially in the wind. They wear like iron and thee only ones that I've had to replace were due to Redfish straining them through the Oyster Bars or fish wrapping me around a Barnacle encrusted Piling. In most cases, all one has to do is replace the tippet section as needed.
When I was in Miami (last week) I gave Tico a couple to try out. Hopefully he'll post a review before long.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Hey Guys*
> I've been making/using them for over 10 years now (although not like the one in the video) and wouldn't go back to tapered/knotted leaders on a bet.
> The furled leaders will really turn over a fly, especially in the wind. They wear like iron and thee only ones that I've had to replace were due to Redfish straining them through the Oyster Bars or fish wrapping me around a Barnacle encrusted Piling. In most cases, all one has to do is replace the tippet section as needed.
> When I was in Miami (last week) I gave Tico a couple to try out. Hopefully he'll post a review before long.



Would you mind sharing your peg spacing for your jig? I built one for a ten foot but I want to see about building a shorter jig. I haven't caught anything on mine yet but I really like the way it casts. I'll post pix of the jig I built later.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

> > *Hey Guys*
> > I've been making/using them for over 10 years now (although not like the one in the video) and wouldn't go back to tapered/knotted leaders on a bet.
> > The furled leaders will really turn over a fly, especially in the wind. They wear like iron and thee only ones that I've had to replace were due to Redfish straining them through the Oyster Bars or fish wrapping me around a Barnacle encrusted Piling. In most cases, all one has to do is replace the tippet section as needed.
> > When I was in Miami (last week) I gave Tico a couple to try out. Hopefully he'll post a review before long.
> ...


Here you go Mi Amigo!


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks! I used these instructions:

http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/gear/brown_furled_leader.aspx

I have made 3 or 4 leaders. The test one made out of cheap 8# mono is really soft and definitely no memory. I am currently using one made out of 4# flouro and I can't complain a bit. I gave the others away and I'm not sure if they're still being used. 

My jig uses alternately spaced pegs. I wonder if that makes a difference vs the picture above. I'm going to make one like this and try it out.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

> My jig uses alternately spaced pegs. I wonder if that makes a difference vs the picture above. I'm going to make one like this and try it out.


*beyond*
Even though the diagram shows evenly spaced holes, when the jig is being used, one puts the pegs in alternately spaced holes. The reason that board was drilled like that was to give me infinite control for any taper leader I wanted to furl.
.005 Nylon Quilters thread (clear or dark) is another material that has worked well for me to furl leaders from. I purchase mine from the sewing section of Wally-World and/or any sewing shop.


----------

